# KLCC Condo for rent



## jremuang

KLCC HAMPSHIRE PLACE. 2 Rooms 2 Bath. 2 Balconies. 1400sq. ft. Fully Furnished. Panoramic view. High floor. Fully equipped kitchen. Ready to move in. Walking distance to LRT and major banks. Close to many amenities and restaurants. RM7500 nego. Call Andrew +6016 - 665 1583.


----------

